
Show HN: Real mode demo inspired by CMatrix in 187 bytes - delan
https://bitbucket.org/delan/matrix86/src/5b48331410e3e5071ebdf424da319887eaf89da6/matrix86.s
======
brudgers
CMatrix homepage: [http://www.asty.org/cmatrix/](http://www.asty.org/cmatrix/)

------
supernintendo
Cool demo with beautiful and well-commented code. Overall, great job!

------
rijoja
how do I assemble this and fire it up in qemu / kvm?

~~~
geofft
`git clone
[https://bitbucket.org/delan/matrix86.git`](https://bitbucket.org/delan/matrix86.git`),
then `make run`. The author has graciously checked in the compiled version at
matrix86.img; if you want to recompile it, you'll need nasm installed.

If you don't have qemu installed locally (such that it complains about not
being able to open a graphical window), you can run `qemu-system-i386 -curses
matrix86.img` to make it run in your terminal. Press Esc 2 (Meta-2) and type
"quit" when done.

